# ADBA Show



## pitbullgirl22

ADBA Sanctioned Show November 28th and 29th. Cleburne, Texas. There will be 2 conformation shows on Saturday and a weight pull. And 2 conformation shows and a weight pull on Sunday. @ Johnson Conty SHerriff Posse Arena. You can camp there and stay the night. Its indoors. 
Contact: Lee 325-721-1151; Mona 325-636-3582; Raymond: 325-829-4429; Tom 214-662-1971; Gary 817-473-9092; James 817-323-744

I'll be there anyone else?


----------



## bahamutt99

I wish, but I doubt. Never know, though.


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG L I would love to see you and the Baha gang, I will be there with Phoebe  WOOT, soo excited


----------



## meganc66

wish i could go. LMAO.


----------



## apbtmom76

heheheh me too Megan would be great to see you


----------



## rosesandthorns

I'll be there if everything works out right with my jobs. Right now it's a go.


----------



## apbtmom76

WOO HOO L, I will see you there girl. Can't wait to see Suki


----------



## rosesandthorns

Yeah , Tye, can't wait to see you and Phoebe. Especially want to see what Suki will do after not getting to go to Kansas and her pups doing so well there. That was a real family affair and I hope we get to repeat it at Cleburne. fingers crossed.


----------



## apbtmom76

Fingers crossed for ya, can't wait to see the pups either, oh my, these the ones from Smokey right?? OOOO you gotta be there girl, haven't seen you since Liberty and Phoebe looks freakin fantastic, not gonna show y'all pics til after the show


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*sighs* i doubt i can make it down there for that.....


----------



## apbtmom76

awwww come on Oz, is not that far from you, is right outside of the D/FW area about 30 minutes. Come ON man you and Chino and your gorgeous wife should be there


----------



## StaffyDaddy

ahhhhh i want to but isnt that the day after thanksgiving? we're not even coming down for thanksgiving i think we're hosting at the new house ANNND the day after thanksgiving is NUTS for us... _*EFFIN RETAIL MANAGEMENT ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH*_


----------



## StaffyDaddy

aannnndd we will have Loca by then... two pups with us if we came


----------



## apbtmom76

so two pups is ok  And it is the friday and Sat after Thanksgiving yes  Dude, you should make the time off happen, tellin ya, will be a great time


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i know i know i know but theres about 6 of us running 4 stores it gets hectic on weekends thats about the only thing i hate about my job is how its hard to get time off...

I will SEE what we can do... don't know where we'd stay tho


----------



## apbtmom76

due bring a tent and camp in the grounds, like I am  I can save ya a spot if ya want, if not there are a few motels that are reasonably priced if you wanna stay there. heheh let me know


----------



## performanceknls

Leonard will be there with a few of our dogs, I have to stay home I have a Sch trail to go to. Have fun you guys!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG PK, it's ok, I will meet the two of you the few days before this show, so I will know who to look for, good luck with your SCH trial


----------



## bahamutt99

Oh wow. Yeah, I just realized the date. I will probably be expected to work that day.


----------



## apbtmom76

aww dangit Lindsey, tell them you are gonna be sick and can'tmake it int o work, lol. I hope to see yo utehre girl


----------



## bahamutt99

I'm planning to try and hit that UKC weight pull in Roxton in January, if that helps. Might only go one day, but Terra's a leg away from her UWP and its bugging me.


----------



## apbtmom76

lol I feel ya, where is Roxton?? Sounds familiar but not sure, lol. WHen is the next UKC in Denton gonna be, that is where I need to go, lol


----------



## tablerock

The Texas Show would be awesome!!! It is just a bit too far for me this year when California is 10 hours less travel time each way.

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Roxton is near Dallas, I think. I had to do a Mapquest search for it. As for the next Denton show, maybe April? They had one in July one year.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

So we pretty much decided it's ON for november 28th and 29th..

there's only one thing... it says no puppies under 4 mos and the new pup is only gonna be 3 months by then


----------



## rosesandthorns

Oz, you can bring the new pup. you just can't show her. As long as you have your crates, no one will say anything. And you are not trying to sell pups so everything will be fine. You just don't have a babysitter. Bring warm clothes cuz it might be cold especially at night. Only bad thing is it is right next to the rr tracks, and boy do they blow their horns alot.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Does anyone know the _physical _address to the arena?


----------



## rosesandthorns

It's not hard to find. It's the Johnson County Sheriff's Arena. It's right off a hiway but don't know the name of it. Maybe you can mapquest.


----------



## bahamutt99

We've got the flyer on our fridge and it says 

2046 TX-174
Cleburne, TX 76033

Oh BTW, Apbtmom, I live with my boss, so calling in sick to play hooky at a show is a no-go. LOL! She's already being nice to me by letting me make plans around New Years'.


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Lindsay, I understand, how do you live with your boss, lol. Nevermind, we will see each other soon enough


----------



## StaffyDaddy

bahamutt99 said:


> We've got the flyer on our fridge and it says
> 
> 2046 TX-174
> Cleburne, TX 76033
> 
> Oh BTW, Apbtmom, I live with my boss, so calling in sick to play hooky at a show is a no-go. LOL! She's already being nice to me by letting me make plans around New Years'.


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Lindsay, I understand, how do you live with your boss, lol. Nevermind, we will see each other soon enough


Mama Matrix is a good boss. I take care of the doggies in exchange for room/board, and then I work at the grooming shop she runs to pay my expenses. Not a bad deal. Better than sitting in my purty house and wondering how I'm going to pay the mortgage after my cur husband took his cur ass and ran off. Ooops, did I just say all that out loud? :hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh wow Lyndsey, I am sorry to hear that. And it is good that you can have room and board, I know everything helps. Hugs to you, we'll meet soon enough


----------



## bahamutt99

Come to the Roxton pull. It'll be great. (Watch, I'll say that and then I wont be able to go. LOL) If I go, I'm going to be by myself with Tinky, so I can use whatever company I can get.


----------



## apbtmom76

Give me a date and a place and I will work it into my schedule with funds and all, I might only be able to go one day but I will come and keep ya company


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Cur husband lol. I like it  Well I'll be in Cleburne! I am so ready. The dogs are bein great now that Rain is done with her heat. She sure does get retarded when she's in.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Only 2 weeks left guys!


----------

